# Nervous about her ears.



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

Vet said they may or may not come up after teething... 
Any thoughts? (just would like to be humored)

We get lots of "what is she mixed with?" q's and when I say she is pure ppl question the ears >.< 

Anyway here are photos for the ear professionals : )



13 weeks old (1st weekend home!)









13 weeks old - all settled in! (with me) 









14 weeks old (lots of back molar teething started half way through this week! Vet says it the rest of her puppy teeth coming in).









During the 14th week (within 72 hours) her left ear fell, then her right... now she looks like this @ 15 weeks old! 









However this morning after our morning walk and cuddles she was waiting on me to get her breakfast and her ears were UP!!!








:wild:

Shortly after 1 went down and the other stayed up... off and on all day 1 has been up or they have both been down... 



















Once again I am sure I am overreacting and Ive looked at loads of ear photos on here... but it would make me feel better if someone would humor me : ) Both parents ears are up and they weren't taped or anything; not sure about the other pups in the litters ears though. 

Someone pls tell me its all from teething  and Im being a nervous parent.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If all of the adult teeth are in and the ears are still down... then you can worry. 

They were up before teething and i'm sure they will be back up after teething. You really don't have much to worry about.

For now, just enjoy her being the cute puppy she is. Worry about the ears later down the road, if it ever comes to it.


----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you... hubby says thanks too (now maybe ill stop bugging him about her ears lol)


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would wager the ears will be fine because they've already been up. My girls were up and down until about 6 months.

Good luck, she's a beautiful girl.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree with the previous posters ! I would wager her ears will be fine... 
She is a beautiful lil gal !!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

If he's only 14 wks you've got plenty of time. They look like normal ears for his age. You can check out the different stages here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

If they were up before they'll likely go up again. Akira and Dante both had an ear that flopped during teething, although Akira's stayed down much longer and she was older (it was down from 5 - 6 mo old and is my avatar so you can see it's up!). Dante's flopped for about a week or so just before 4 mo.

My other two were older when I adopted them so I don't know if their ears flopped or not. My guess is that Micahs did because they are so darn BIG.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

They were up so pretty, I'm sure they will be back that way soon....seems like the dogs who have problems are the ones who have never had them all the way up like that at any point.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

and love the face in the last picture by the way...too funny!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Very pretty girl-love her face expression

I honestly would not worry about this little girls ears-I think she will be fine. Make sure to give her plently of chew toys!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

JessWelsch said:


> ... but it would make me feel better if someone would humor me : ) Both parents ears are up and they weren't taped or anything; not sure about the other pups in the litters ears though.
> 
> Someone pls tell me its all from teething  and Im being a nervous parent.


Mine did the same, didn't stay up until 17-18 weeks. One up, one down, 2 up 2 down.


----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the pictorial and all the humoring comments : ) We are enjoying her ears and reguardless of what they do she is the best dog I have ever had, I will love her unconditionally... however, Id love for them to stand up!  

She has lots of rope, rubber, soft, and plastic toys. Also we freeze wash cloths and let her soothe on those (Supervised of course) plus lots of jaw massages : ) 

The last picture I call her Elvis Lip  She is such a goof!


-Jess


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe I am wrong but I think if has to do with genetics and breeding history of the dog. I got my dog from one of these dog show lovers with hundreds of medals and trophies etc. His pedigree is pink and when I asked the breeder and my vet, both said, within 3 maximum 4 weeks the ears will be up as it has with the dozen other dogs they had which were over 3 months old. Mine now has 11 weeks and one went up and the other flops around a bit but every time he concentrates or hears something new, the second ear also goes up. His ear might fall again and then come back up.

What I read is that German Shepherd dogs have been bred very rapidly over the last few decades as it became a very popular dog. Many people that buy dogs like we all know, do not understand much about them, I do not intend to say that to anyone posting here, because I myself am not in a position to say so, because I also do not understand all. But the point is, many people just walk in a pet shop, do not even ask to see the dogs pedigree or history etc, they just pick the cute one and so it continuous on. Some dogs have stronger genes over others in some things and lesser than others, in other things. 

That is my humble opinion. If I am wrong, please forgive my ignorance. I do believe that the dogs genes and background play a special role in it. Even if they never go up, it is cute as heck and at the end your dog is even less prone to ear problems because my vet said, a lot of stuff does go down their ears and they need constant cleaning and monitoring, so see things also from the bright side. Give the situation time, maybe one day you also wake up in the morning and see one of his ears up. Like it happened to mine.


----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

Jordan was chose for her temperment and work drive Her Mama is European Bred (imported) and her Dad is Czech (also imported). Both of their ears are up, were never taped, etc : ) So going by genetics (including grandparents and great grandparents) her ears SHOULD go up.... but it was a bit nerve racking to watch both ears flop to either side in a matter of 2 or 3 days : )


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

My Jasper is almost six months old, just about finished teething and his ears are as floppy as a new pup, we have taped, glued, fed him cottage cheese...nothing...best dog I have ever owned, sweetest disposition of any dog I have ever owned. He has gorgeous markings and would be even more handsome if his ears would go up, but it ain't happening and I'm to the point that I don't even think much about it anymore.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Her ears were up before she started teething so they will go back up when she is done. Just leave them alone.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Helly said:


> My Jasper is almost six months old, just about finished teething and his ears are as floppy as a new pup, we have taped, glued, fed him cottage cheese...nothing...best dog I have ever owned, sweetest disposition of any dog I have ever owned. He has gorgeous markings and would be even more handsome if his ears would go up, but it ain't happening and I'm to the point that I don't even think much about it anymore.


If they've never been up, then your chances are slim, but they may still surprise you. Weak hears is genetic. Is he show or work?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's always been my experience- if they've been up once, they'll go up again. Lots to chew! And make kissy noises so she picks them up. She's adorable


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

Also if she is a bigger boned dog, I have been told they take longer for the ears to stay standing. We had the same situation with our male shepherd.... and I drove my husband crazy asking him day in and day out if he thought his ears would stand. LOL I even bought the glue that some people suggested, but I never used it. A good rule of thumb is if they were standing at one point they will eventually stand back up. Those ears will stand! Don't you worry!!


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

Love the awkward ears stage! Here is a pic of my guy at about 4.5 months, his are both up straight now. Didn't start staying up till ab out 5 or 5/5 months. You shouldn't worry if they were already up i'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

my pup has been teething for about a week and his ears are solid as a rock... and have been so since 7wks... can this be normal or could he be getting too much calcium? his vet said he's perfectly healthy, but i see that almost every dog goes through a teething ear stage.. or does it happen later on in teething?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Some of the pups ears go up before they start teething and have time to 'solidify' so to speak before all the calcium starts going to the teeth. If he were up at 7 wks he is one of those lucky ones.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Some of the pups ears go up before they start teething and have time to 'solidify' so to speak before all the calcium starts going to the teeth. If he were up at 7 wks he is one of those lucky ones.


my avatar is of him at 7wks


----------

